# Office 365 >  >  Vlookup #n/a error

## Jahzeal

Hi guys

I tried to do a vlookup from one spreadsheet to another. At first it was returning n/a error because the cells were formatted as text instead of a number, however now it's appearing for no discernible reason.
Do you have any suggestions from experience as to how I can fix this?

----------


## martindwilson

need to see your workbook
Attach a sample workbook.  Make sure there is just enough data to make it clear what is needed.  Include a BEFORE sheet and an AFTER sheet in the workbook if needed to show the process you're trying to complete or automate.  Make sure your desired results are demonstrated, mock them up manually if needed.  Remember to desensitize the data.

Click on GO ADVANCED and use the paperclip icon to open the upload window.

View Pic

----------


## FDibbins

assuming you are copying the formula down, did you absolute the range?  It normally returns an error when it cannot find a match - if you know that 2 entries should match, test to see if they are identical.  Look for extra spaces (trailing/leading/internal)

----------

